# My non-smokers package retrofit



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Just took the ashtray and the lighter off. 

What's coming there on the non-smoker's package instead of the ashtray and the lighter ?

Anyone got part numbers ? I couldn't find them on the Parts CD :dunno:


----------



## JetPilot (Jun 4, 2003)

Same parts as you posted! But the ashtray has a little "no-smoking" symbol imprinted on it - magic! suddenly it's not an ashtry but a little bin 

I can take a picture for you tomorrow, it probably has the p/n on the back too.

I believe instead of the lighter there is a 12V plug, but I never bothered to try


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool, thanks 

Is there a dummy lighter or something like that ? (or maybe a plastic cover)


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Darn.., I would have helped you but my ETK doesn't show B3 S in Groovy Purple. 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

From what I can see either it's smoker's package, nav package or smoker's and nav package. Nothing on non-smoker's package. 

Then again there is a unlisted, generic package part number: 51 16 8 205 378. This piece is the CARRIER without the lighter thing. 

Instead of an ashtray, it should be a storage compartment: 51 16 8 205 369. 

:bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I have a non-smoking insert on its way right now. IIRC it's a tray without any of the obstructions/molded bits that's in the ashtray, but I think someone said it's a bit shallower and isn't lit. The cig thing is a plastic plug. I'm leaving that alone. I could always swipe one from a Honda if I really wanted.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup, that's what I have heard also. The storage is the same like the ashtray but without those molded sides etc.

Kaz, I'd be glad if you could post pics here when it arrives 

Hey Vince, don't make fun of my Barney Metallic  :rofl:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

That would be the SECOND part number I posted.



Alex Baumann said:


> *Yup, that's what I have heard also. The storage is the same like the ashtray but without those molded sides etc.
> 
> Hey Vince, don't make fun of my Barney Metallic  :rofl: *


Barney happens to be a nick of the frontman of the Manchester based band, New Order. So no making fun of my idol!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks. 

Non-smoker retrofit will definitely eliminate the chance to smoke in the car :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Dang...even if it's for medicinal purpose?? :eeps:

You're mean. I will bring my own ashtray from my own 325i when I visit you. :bigpimp:



Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks.
> 
> Non-smoker retrofit will definitely eliminate the chance to smoke in the car :thumbup: *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *Dang...even if it's for medicinal purpose?? :eeps:
> 
> You're mean. I will bring my own ashtray from my own 325i when I visit you. :bigpimp: *


:rofl: :rofl:

Below is a list of things which have been banned in the car forever as of 5th, June 

1-Food
2-Beverage
3-Any kind of writing material
4-Smoking
5-Any kind of liquid containing bottles/bins etc.
6-Dirty hands
7-Dirty clothes
8-Pets
9-Sex

:bigpimp:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes sir! Whatever makes you happy. Jotting down notes...

Oh wait...puking is allowed? Hooray! Thanks Alex! :thumbup:



Alex Baumann said:


> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Below is a list of things which have been banned in the car forever as of 5th, June
> 
> ...


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Below is a list of things which have been banned in the car forever as of 5th, June
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had an amazing June 4th.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Below is a list of things which have been banned in the car forever as of 5th, June
> 
> ...


#9 

Even if blonde and asks nicely :dunno: :bareass: :whip:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *#9
> 
> Even if blonde and asks nicely :dunno: :bareass: :whip: *


I'm  too... This is so un-Alex-like! :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *I'm  too... This is so un-Alex-like! :angel:  *


I hope he has not gone brunette on us :yikes: :loco:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *I hope he has not gone brunette on us :yikes: :loco: *


:bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

IMO, car makers should use this space for other things and have a smoker's package option if the buyer would like a ash tray and lighter.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Below is a list of things which have been banned in the car forever as of 5th, June
> 
> ...


Does road head qualify as sex?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> *Does road head qualify as sex?  *


That all depends on what the meaning of the word "is" is.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Road head?


Only if she's a swallower.


----------

